
Amygdala and the tendency to regard the social system as legitimate&desirable - nabla9
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41562-017-0248-5
======
oldmancoyote
This is radical! It seems to be in line with two British studies that
associated both conservatism and tendency to fear with larger amygdala. I
understand that personality characteristics associated with brain physiography
is heretical among American psychologists. Personally I know nothing about the
subject and would like to hear informed opinions.

